# Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009? (merged)



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/07/blazers_eyeing_chris_paul_in_s.html




the thing he leaves out about this article is where does he mention resigning roy,lamarcus and oden??


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

dwood615 said:


> the thing he leaves out about this article is where does he mention resigning roy,lamarcus and oden??


CP's rookie deal runs out a year prior to Roy and LA. Presumably they'd be resigned the year after landing Chris. Of course New Orleans can offer him more $$$ then anyone else and I'd imagine that they'd max him out. At the end of the day thats what seems to factor in the most in FA decisions.

Dreams are free though...

STOMP


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Pritchard has already hinted strongly that the superstar he hopes to get in 2 years has a bad reputation as a person off the court.

I don't think this fits Paul.

More likely it's Kobe and if it is I'm done.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

We won't pay Kobe the kind of money Kobe expects.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



dwood615 said:


> the thing he leaves out about this article is where does he mention resigning roy,lamarcus and oden??


Why would he include that? All three would still be on their rookie contract.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



MARIS61 said:


> *Pritchard has already hinted strongly that the superstar he hopes to get in 2 years has a bad reputation as a person off the court.*
> 
> I don't think this fits Paul.
> 
> More likely it's Kobe and if it is I'm done.


​
I haven't seen any hints of this by Pritchard.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

If Paul does continue to play well, I would expect that he would get a lucrative extension well before anyone else would have a chance to sign him.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



QRICH said:


> ​
> I haven't seen any hints of this by Pritchard.


Neither have i.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Pritchard didn't say that he was necessarily going to go after a bad character guy, he just mentioned that when you grow a culture and bring in guys who have high character, you allow yourself to take risks on bad character guys with reasonable contracts because if they don't buy into the game, you can kick them out on their butt.

I think Maris has the wrong conception of that comment though. KP won't be spending big money on such a guy.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Canzano is an idiot.



> Sure, the Hornets will have the right to match an offer, and retain Bird Rights, but I'm thinking Blazers' owner Paul Allen could make that standoff non-issue with a huge offer sheet.


He's thinking that, and New Orleans would laugh all the way to the bank if Paul signed an offer sheet (huge or otherwise) since it would mean they'd simply match and end up paying him LESS than they would through an extension.

It's pie-in-the-sky enough to think we'll be able to lure a top-tier unrestricted free agent away from a team that summer with cap space... but a restricted one?

Ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



STOMP said:


> CP's rookie deal runs out a year prior to Roy and LA. Presumably they'd be resigned the year after landing Chris. Of course New Orleans can offer him more $$$ then anyone else and I'd imagine that they'd max him out. At the end of the day thats what seems to factor in the most in FA decisions.
> 
> Dreams are free though...
> 
> STOMP


Not if the Blazers give Roy and Aldridge extensions, which I'd guess they will. In that case it would be in the same year as Paul's contract expires. I have no reason to think he's not going to sign an extension though.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

I think I would rather have D. Williams than C. Paul if they are going to target PG's in 2009.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Yeah, Canzano is an idiot if he thinks we're going to lure away a RFA with an offer sheet.


----------



## Rip City Reign (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



MARIS61 said:


> Pritchard has already hinted strongly that the superstar he hopes to get in 2 years has a bad reputation as a person off the court.
> 
> I don't think this fits Paul.
> 
> More likely it's Kobe and if it is I'm done.


All KP said was that of you have a strong culture in place, you can take the chance on a player with questionable character.

This is not a STRONG HINT, it is a possible option.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

KP in his last interview did say after he has his core group with great character he would possible add a questionable character guy to a short contract. If he didn't pan out then he would just cut him. I don't think he was talking about Kobe.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Samuel said:


> Yeah, Canzano is an idiot if he thinks we're going to lure away a RFA with an offer sheet.



I doubt he even knows the difference between a RFA and an UFA.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



QRICH said:


> ​
> I haven't seen any hints of this by Pritchard.


Seriously. Please stop making unrealistic predictions and be realistic like everyone else. Why would we EVER sign Kobe? He's a ballhog who does not fit into the system we've built at all. It would be like working for several years on a sandcastle then signing a tidal wave to be on the team.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Samuel said:


> Yeah, Canzano is an idiot if he thinks we're going to lure away a RFA with an offer sheet.


He's an idiot because he thinks the Blazers might try to go after Chris Paul? Wow... more unnecessary bashing of The O guys. If the Blazers are going to go after a high-profile guy in '09, aren't most of them going to be RFAs anyway? Maybe I'm wrong...

But there are a lot more ridiculous scenarios on here than thinking the Blazers might target Chris Paul in a few years.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



alext42083 said:


> He's an idiot because he thinks the Blazers might try to go after Chris Paul? Wow... more unnecessary bashing of The O guys. If the Blazers are going to go after a high-profile guy in '09, aren't most of them going to be RFAs anyway? Maybe I'm wrong...


There are very few scenarios involving franchise-type all-star RFAs where another team offers less and the player goes to that team. Since the first team can always match without regard for the cap, and the franchise type players are usually always worth it, it simply never happens.

I suppose there is a rare case where an owner is really frugal, but that usually isn't the case.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

The Tier I players coming off rookie contracts don't change teams. They sign big extensions or RFA deals with their current team. We are not going to get Chris Paul or Deron Williams. 

We may be able to grossly overpay for a Tier II RFA like Danny Granger, or Marvin Williams to lure them away from their current team. Or maybe we can get an unrestricted guy like Mike Bibby, Andre Miller, or Lamar Odom. We are not going to be able to sign an All-Star restricted free agent.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Ed O said:


> Canzano is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is true that it is pie in the sky.

But he has the scenario wrong. Not wrong that it COULD happen. Just a different way.

For it to happen, the star player will have to want to leave their current team. They will have to pressure that team to negotiate a sign-and-trade.

Is it likely that Paul will want to try to force his way out of New Orleans? No, but it is possible. Poor owner. Few fans. Very small market. Team stuck in the middle.

But, then does he want to go to Portland? Possibly not. More long odds.

Another way, is if Paul is injured. New Orleans decides not to give him an extension. When time comes for RFA offer sheets in 2009, Paul is still recovering from major surgery. Portland could make a large offer sheet, with no insurance possible, that New Orleans is too scared to match. Portland gambles on the recovery of Paul.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



MARIS61 said:


> Pritchard has already hinted strongly that the superstar he hopes to get in 2 years has a bad reputation as a person off the court.
> 
> I don't think this fits Paul.
> 
> More likely it's Kobe and if it is I'm done.


Edit


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Paul is going to get something that will either be the maximum or just under it.Only way he leaves the Hornets would be if he decided to play for the QO and then become a UFA.In that case he'd be able to go anywhere he wanted and get the MAX too.In this event the Hornets would undoubtably be forced to arrange a sign and trade,but all of that would be both highly speculative and highly unlikely.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Draco said:


> The Tier I players coming off rookie contracts don't change teams. They sign big extensions or RFA deals with their current team. We are not going to get Chris Paul or Deron Williams.
> 
> We may be able to grossly overpay for a Tier II RFA like Danny Granger, or Marvin Williams to lure them away from their current team. Or maybe we can get an unrestricted guy like Mike Bibby, Andre Miller, or Lamar Odom. We are not going to be able to sign an All-Star restricted free agent.


True, I agree,

as long as they are healthy and as long as they aren't totally desperate to leave a horrible franchise.

Maybe we can sign one of the Teir II guys, plus an older vet, instead of one young star. That might workout ok, especially if they are still real young and have some upside left. Then use the rest of the cap space on a vet player to fill a roster hole.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

I agree with Draco. The chances of Paul even becoming a free agent, whether it's restricted or unrestricted, is slim to none. He'll be offered a near-max or max contract extension the year before his contract expires and he'll accept it.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

why would the hornets let him go?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Character issues? What about Ron Artest, he can play SF.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

never mind; my thoughts have already been said.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Ron Mexico said:


> why would the hornets let him go?


Why does a team let any good player go?

Usually the player "forces" their way out cause they don't want to be there.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

I read the article and it immediately confirmed my, ahem, previous opinion of the author. However, what has worked before with RFAs is front-loading a contract. Could that work here?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

The only way that KP is targeting CP3 is if KP has already heard rumblings that 1) CP3 is unhappy with his franchise, or2) that KP has heard that CP3 really wants to be a Blazer/play with Oden. I have heard no rumors like this, but it is possible that KP has.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



wizmentor said:


> I read the article and it immediately confirmed my, ahem, previous opinion of the author. However, what has worked before with RFAs is front-loading a contract. Could that work here?


Don't think so. Front loading (and nasty trade kickers) can make the the drafting team think twice about matching if the player is not valued as a MAX salary player.

If a player is worth a MAX salary then their team will pay it to them. They can extend them to it the year before they go RFA. That's usually what happens. Other teams can't go any higher than MAX to try to outbid for a player that both teams value as being worth paying a MAX salary to. Paul likely fits in that category.

The Hornets though, could really piss Paul off by NOT offering him the full MAX extension when they are allowed next summer. Or by lowballing him at any point. If they make him "prove" he is worth it with another season of high level play without injury, he could decide one or two more years of risk is worth it to get away from a franchise that would do that to him.

Front loading got Miami Odom (Tier II RFA), and the threat of a front-loaded contract got Phoenix to agree to a sign and trade with Atlanta for Joe Johnson (Teir II RFA).

I can't think of a recent star RFA that signed with (or forced a sign and trade) to another team. Can you?

Duncan made himself an unrestricted free agent, by not inking an extension early. One of the few recent big stars that ever did that. He almost signed with Orlando, but was talked out of it just before signing by Pop and the Admiral.

Kobe Bryant used to opt out from his first big contract (still so young though) also made himself an unrestricted free agent. Almost moved teams, but too, reupped with the Lakers.

Tracy McGrady left Toronto. At the time he wasn't yet a star, even though he was in high demand. I can't remember if he was RFA or UFA.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Masbee said:


> Tracy McGrady left Toronto. At the time he wasn't yet a star, even though he was in high demand. I can't remember if he was RFA or UFA.


I believe they did not have RFA for McGrady, he was an UFA as part of the old CBA.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

and why exactly will NO/OK just let him walk. and eventhough paul allen has a lot of money i dont think he wants a 150 million dollar pay roll. ex. 2006-07 Knicks


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Masbee said:


> Don't think so. Front loading (and nasty trade kickers) can make the the drafting team think twice about matching if the player is not valued as a MAX salary player.
> 
> If a player is worth a MAX salary then their team will pay it to them. They can extend them to it the year before they go RFA. That's usually what happens. Other teams can't go any higher than MAX to try to outbid for a player that both teams value as being worth paying a MAX salary to. Paul likely fits in that category.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Though I really like the players you consider Tier 2.

Another point: Even if there are no good free agents available, being below the cap allows one to facilitate trades other teams make for significant gain. In essence, that's what we did with the James Jones trade, the $3M trade exception basically being equivalent to being below the cap $3M for these purposes.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

delete


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



alext42083 said:


> He's an idiot because he thinks the Blazers might try to go after Chris Paul? Wow... more unnecessary bashing of The O guys. If the Blazers are going to go after a high-profile guy in '09, aren't most of them going to be RFAs anyway? Maybe I'm wrong...
> 
> But there are a lot more ridiculous scenarios on here than thinking the Blazers might target Chris Paul in a few years.



Having a fantasy about marrying a super-model doesn't make you an idiot. Thinking the fantasy is reality makes you an either an idiot or deranged.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Who Cares! The best part about all of this NO/OK Hornets talk?.......We don't have to type out NO/OK anymore! Now it's just NO! bye Bye OK!


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Oldmangrouch said:


> Having a fantasy about marrying a super-model doesn't make you an idiot. Thinking the fantasy is reality makes you an either an idiot or deranged.


Somebody has to marry the supermodel.

I recall reading an interview of a model who said men hardly every asked her out. When she wanted to meet men when she was in her 20's she said she often didn't have a date for Saturday night.

Think about that. One of the most beautiful, young and available women in town, doesn't have a date because no one asked her.

The answer is ALWAYS no, unless you ask. In which case, the answer is almost always no.

The Chris Paul notion is indeed a very longshot one. But, you have to remember we are talking about Shin here. He might do something stupid like try to get Paul inked to a cheaper deal. The same thing Clippers did to Elton Brand.

What does Shin have to do? Not extend Paul next summer to the 6 year, bigger raises deal he can offer his own rookie contract player. Summer 09, not offer that same extension to Paul. Instead offer Paul the exact money that teams with cap room can offer, 5 years at smaller raises - significantly less money.

Paul could sign the deal and fume. 

Paul could demand Shin sign-and-trade him to a big spending team of his choice.

Paul could sign the 1 year QO, risk 1 more season without a long-term deal, and then become a UFA. The threat of doing this, coupled with a potentially unhappy player is the leverage Paul has to force a sign-and-trade.

If all that unlikely craziness then came to pass, who is to say Paul wants to come to Portland and that Shin wants what Portland can trade back.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Masbee said:


> Somebody has to marry the supermodel.
> 
> I recall reading an interview of a model who said men hardly every asked her out. When she wanted to meet men when she was in her 20's she said she often didn't have a date for Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Thats probably cause, guys are too scared, and feel they're not good enough to ask her out.

CP3 going to Portland is not happening, Shinn has made it clear, CP3 will be here for a long time, at any cost.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Thats probably cause, guys are too scared, and feel they're not good enough to ask her out.
> 
> CP3 going to Portland is not happening, Shinn has made it clear, CP3 will be here for a long time, at any cost.


Scared? No. Full of assumptions? Yes.

Never assume. Always ask.

And I would never assume anything when it comes to Shinn. This is the guy who let a platoon of good players leave Charlotte rather than pay them big bucks.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

Sorry to break it to you guys, But Blake signed a 3 year deal.

Francis and Lafrentz expire in 2 years.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



PhilK said:


> Sorry to break it to you guys, But Blake signed a 3 year deal.
> 
> Francis and Lafrentz expire in 2 years.


Sorry to break it to you, 3rd year is a team option. Blazers can cut Blake if they want.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



PhilK said:


> Sorry to break it to you guys, But Blake signed a 3 year deal.
> 
> Francis and Lafrentz expire in 2 years.


3rd year option.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Not if the Blazers give Roy and Aldridge extensions, which I'd guess they will. In that case it would be in the same year as Paul's contract expires.


Why would you think that Portland would prematurely tie up their potential capspace? With Oden on this side of the fence, the grass isn't going to be greener anywhere else, and I'm sure PA will be willing to retain worthy players with what it takes dollar wise. 

Pritchard keeps alluding to how valuble that room (in the 2009 or 10 offseason) could be towards adding another significant piece to the big 3. I'm sure he's aware of what sort of dollars it's going to take and when he needs to ink them. It makes no sense to be currently building up expectations within the fanbase of being a Free Agent player if, like you suggest, he's only going to blow his dollars pre-maturely on extentions for Roy and LA. The Nash days are over.

STOMP


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Blazers going hard for Paul in 09?*

http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/07/blazers_eyeing_chris_paul_in_s.html

Big fan of that article, he would set the team in the future, Paul + Oden and few other young guys, I really like how that sounds


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Blazers going hard for Paul in 09?*

just a heads up this is one of the less accurate blogs more speculation than any hard facts or evidence


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Blazers going hard for Paul in 09?*

yeah far lesser! its the bald jaun


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Masbee said:


> Scared? No. Full of assumptions? Yes.



Don't act hard on the computer, if Melyssa Ford, was right there, you know you'd be nervous to ask her out.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Draco said:


> Sorry to break it to you, 3rd year is a team option. Blazers can cut Blake if they want.


Good to know.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

While it may be a long shot, getting Chris Paul (or another top FA) during the summer of 2009 is not out of the question. As Masbee correctly stated, George Shinn has been reluctant to pay players, especially his own players, their full market value in the past. This goes back to his days in Charlotte, and now he's in another small, financially challenged market in NO. Ironically, last summer he finally DID open his wallet and acquired Tyson Chandler through a sign and trade, signed free agents Peja Stojakovic, Bobby Jackson and Rasual Butler and re-signed David West to a big contract - and it may come back to haunt him. Come the 2009-2010 season, Jackson will expire, but the other four guys will be making over $39 million. Throw in a max. contract for Paul and they will be pushing the salary cap with only five players under contract. Given that the NBA requires them to have at least 12 players on the roster they could be looking at paying luxury tax in both 2009-2010 and 2010-2011 - if they offer Paul the full maximum allowable contract. 

So, will Shinn try to low ball Paul to avoid paying luxury tax? Will he be forced to gut the team by trading some of their other starters? If the Hornets fail to make the play-offs the next two years, will Paul look to leave for greener pastures (if he does, look for him to demand a sign and trade to still get his max. dollars)?

NO has a rather poorly constructed top heavy roster. They overpaid to get Chandler and Peja and given their owner's history may end up regretting it, especially if they continue to miss the play-offs. Unlike the young Blazers, a team clearly on the rise, NO is stuck in mediocrity - not good enough to make the play-offs in the tough Western Conference, but probably not bad enough to get a top 5 draft pick. All the potential is there for Chris Paul to get disillusioned and seek a sign and trade come summer of 2009. Or, Shinn could prove me wrong, give Paul the max. extension he deserves, complete with max. raises, bite the bullet and pay the luxury tax - although I don't see him doing that with a team playing in a financially challenged market - especially if they continue to miss the play-offs.

BNM


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

We're creating cap space to get whoever turns out to be available in 2009. We can't target a specific player because we have no idea who will be available. Chris Paul is very unlikely, but hopefully someone who fits our needs is there.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers going hard for Paul in 09?*

It seems as if there's already a thread about this.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

I believe that the Blazers would love to sign Paul in 2009.

I also believe that the Lakers would have loved to have signed James, Wade, Anthony or Bosh this summer.

And I believe that the chances of Portland signing Paul in 2 years are about the same as the chances that the Lakers had of getting one of those 4 players.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Storyteller said:


> I believe that the Blazers would love to sign Paul in 2009.
> 
> I also believe that the Lakers would have loved to have signed James, Wade, Anthony or Bosh this summer.
> 
> And I believe that the chances of Portland signing Paul in 2 years are about the same as the chances that the Lakers had of getting one of those 4 players.


The difference being that the Lakers were over the salary cap and the Blazers could *potentially* be far enough under the cap to offer Paul (or someone else) a max. contract in two years. Those four were also signed to extensions prior to becoming RFAs.

I'm not saying it will happen, or even that it's likely. Just that it's not impossible (like the Lakers signing any of the four mentioned above). Those four are also in much better situations than Chris Paul currently is in NO. They are all on play-off teams. Wade won a championship in Miami, LeBron made it to the finals his year. The Raptors won their division this year. Unless there is a sudden surge in NO, Chris Paul could go his entire rookie contract without making the play-offs.

BNM


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> The difference being that the Lakers were over the salary cap and the Blazers could potentially be far enough under the cap to offer Paul (or someone else) a max. contract in two years. *Those four were also signed to extensions prior to becoming RFAs.*


I'm pretty sure thats Storyteller's point. 

I think most of us are on the same page here. Pritchard's stated plan (and actions) of making contracts/moves so as to be Free Agent players in 2009 seems to be a good plan. We don't know who Pritchard is targeting and he might not yet know either. It's a near lock that Chris Paul will not be available on the 2009 Free Agent market. Canzano still doesn't let facts get in the way of his pot stirring.

STOMP


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



STOMP said:


> I'm pretty sure thats Storyteller's point.


And my original point was that if Shinn decides he doesn't want to pay luxury tax, he may try to offer Chris Paul an extension for less than the full max. allowable with max. raises each year. If that happens, Paul may take offense, turn down the extension and elect to become an RFA, possibly even demanding a sign and trade. I'm not saying it will happen, just that it could - especially given that Shinn already blew his wad with the Tyson Chandler sign and trade, the Peja signing and the David West re-signing. Those three big deals, PLUS a max. contract for Paul may be more than Shinn will/can spend in a small, financially challenged market.



STOMP said:


> I think most of us are on the same page here. Pritchard's stated plan (and actions) of making contracts/moves so as to be Free Agent players in 2009 seems to be a good plan. We don't know who Pritchard is targeting and he might not yet know either. It's a near lock that Chris Paul will not be available on the 2009 Free Agent market.


I used Chris Paul as an example (since he's the topic of this thread). I think Pritchard would LOVE to have Paul. He's supposedly the guy Pritchard wanted to draft, but was overruled by Nash/Patterson. It would certainly answer the "point guard of the future" question once and for all. However, I agree the chances of getting him are slim ("So you're telling me there's a chance!"), but until he signs an extension with Charlotte, the possibility exists - and George Shinn is exactly the type of owner who could end up screwing up and losing Chris Paul. He obviously realizes Paul is a special player, and went out and spent big bucks to try to surround him with players he thought could get them to the next level (or at least the play-offs), but he may have spent too much, for too long, on the wrong players and it may come back to haunt him as those guys will all be seriously overpaid and have multiple years left when Paul comes up for an extension.

But again, Paul is just one example. There are other possibilities, but we'll just have to wait and see who signs extensions, who opts out, which teams are looking to dump salary to stay below the luxury tax threshold, etc. two years from now. Knowing Pritchard he already has a big chart that shows all the possible players he's interested in, ranked by preference, what their situations are, and all the possible contingencies. He may not know specifically who he'll end up targeting, but I bet he already knows his top 10 in order of preference.



STOMP said:


> Canzano still doesn't let facts get in the way of his pot stirring.


Well, that's a given. I'm surprised he didn't suggest Pooh Jeter as a possible target for our "PG of the future".

BNM


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*

New Orleans will not be anywhere close to having to pay lux tax to sign Chris Paul. His first year of a contract they have $36 million in guaranteed salaries. Hell they might be under the salary cap. The next year if those players opt out they have $8.3 million guaranteed, if they don't opt out they will have $34 million. Then those long contracts expire. Some of you guys make it sound like they have New York salary issues.

Shinn is cheap, but he's not retarded. If he didn't want to pay Chris Pauls he could just match a max RFA deal then trade him for value.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Draco said:


> New Orleans will not be anywhere close to having to pay lux tax to sign Chris Paul. His first year of a contract they have $36 million in guaranteed salaries.


Actually, it's just over $39 million tied up in four players (as I mentioned in my original post). Add in a max. contract for Paul starting at > $15 million per year and they will have over $54 million tied up in five players.



Draco said:


> Hell they might be under the salary cap.


Highly unlikely. The NBA requires them to have at least 12 players on the payroll. Those seven other players will have to make something. Even if all seven make at, or near the league minimum, they will be pushing the cap threshold. In the real world, having seven minimum contract guys on one team is highly unlikely. In actuality, they will probably have a couple more fairly high (potential lottery picks) first round picks that will be guaranteed to make 2 - 3x the league minimum, plus they will likely also exercise their team options on Hilton Armstrong and Cedric Simmons - that adds another $5.5 million for 2009-2010. 

Realistically, even if they keep their roster to 12 guys (instead of the 14 - 15 most teams carry) AND they fill out the remaining seven roster spots with a combination of players on rookie contracts plus min. contract guys their payroll is looking to be in the $68 - $69 million range come the summer of 2009. If they add one more non-rookie, non min. contract player, or they go with more than 12 players on he roster they would easily top $70 million and could be pushing $75 million. The luxury tax threshold for 2007-2008 will be $67.865 million. Don't know what it will be in 2009-2010, but it will most likely be in the $70 - $75 million range. And, keep in mind, if you are one penny over the threshold, you don't just pay luxury tax, you lose your share of the tax paid by other teams.



Draco said:


> The next year if those players opt out they have $8.3 million guaranteed, if they don't opt out they will have $34 million. Then those long contracts expire.


What??? The only guy who can opt out is Tyson Chandler, and I doubt if he'd walk away from a guaranteed $12.7 million dollars. Throw in the raises for the other's and you're up to about $54 million for FOUR players. Tack on the $7.5 million qualifying offers for Armstrong and Simmons (more if they are extended) and you're pushing the cap with six players. Add on another six players (minimum) and you're once again pushing luxury tax threshold.



Draco said:


> Some of you guys make it sound like they have New York salary issues.


No, they're not, but then they don't have the financial resources and revenue streams the Knicks have either - not even close.



Draco said:


> Shinn is cheap, but he's not retarded. If he didn't want to pay Chris Pauls he could just match a max RFA deal then trade him for value.


Works for me. With all the players Pritchard is stock piling, I'm sure he could offer a nice sign and trade package in return for Chris Paul.

BNM


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Blazers eyeing Chris Paul in summer 2009?*



Draco said:


> New Orleans will not be anywhere close to having to pay lux tax to sign Chris Paul. His first year of a contract they have $36 million in guaranteed salaries. Hell they might be under the salary cap. The next year if those players opt out they have $8.3 million guaranteed, if they don't opt out they will have $34 million. Then those long contracts expire. Some of you guys make it sound like they have New York salary issues.
> 
> Shinn is cheap, but he's not retarded. If he didn't want to pay Chris Pauls he could just match a max RFA deal then trade him for value.


No he couldn't. If he matched another team's RFA offer, Paul would be BYC and untradeable for (I think) 1 full year.

Season 09-10 is when Paul's MAX extension would kick in if he signs an extension, whether the extension is signed summer 08, or summer 09.

Let's say that is starting at $13 mil. There are no player opt outs for that season. Peja and Chandler don't have opt outs until the next season. And those guys opting out would bad news for the Hornets. It either means the player expects to be paid BIG money, or they are fleeing the franchise. The team options are guys on rookie deals. Unless they totally suck, the team will have to exercise those options to keep them. Mo Pete signed with Hornets for reported 4 yr $23 mil. Let's plug in $5 mil.

2009-2010 salaries:

$13 mil, Paul
$13 mil, Peja
$9 mil, David West
$12 mil, Tyson Chandler
$4 mil, Rasual Butler
$3 mil, Armstrong (team option)
$3 mil, Simmons (team option)
$2 mil, Wright (team option)
$5 mil, Mo Pete

That's $64 mil for 9 players. Fill in the rest at an average of 1 mil means that season is rolling at around $69 million.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> And my original point was that if Shinn decides he doesn't want to pay luxury tax, he may try to offer Chris Paul an extension for less than the full max. allowable with max. raises each year. If that happens, Paul may take offense, turn down the extension and elect to become an RFA, possibly even demanding a sign and trade. I'm not saying it will happen, just that it could - especially given that Shinn already blew his wad with the Tyson Chandler sign and trade, the Peja signing and the David West re-signing. Those three big deals, PLUS a max. contract for Paul may be more than Shinn will/can spend in a small, financially challenged market.


I think your discription of this being a long shot is understating matters. CP is the face of that franchise. The attraction who puts butts in seats. In his two years they've been right on the playoff bubble making it one year and just missing the other. Peja aside, their best/highest paid players have their prime years in front of them so they should continue to be playoff contenders (and making George money) until Paul's contract ends. As the old saying goes, it's not how much you make that matters it's how much you keep. Losing CP would likely cost GS much more in lost revenue then signing him to a fully maxed out deal would cost him in salary. 

But as I said before, dreams are free.



> I think Pritchard would LOVE to have Paul. He's supposedly the guy Pritchard wanted to draft, but was overruled by Nash/Patterson. It would certainly answer the "point guard of the future" question once and for all.


Yes, having the best young PG in the game would seem to do that. Not that it matters now, but thats who I argued for back when Portland could have drafted him. I guess the silver lining about not drafting him is that Nash's failures thankfully earned him a pink slip and KP took over... geez I shutter just thinking of what JN might have done in the LA/Roy draft.

STOMP


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> I think your discription of this being a long shot is understating matters. CP is the face of that franchise. The attraction who puts butts in seats.


While I agree that Chris Paul is the main reason to watch a Hornets game, I think the novelty of having an NBA team in Oklahoma City, along with the pie in the sky dream of keeping them there, probably put as many, or more butts in the seats the last two years. Now that they are returning to financially depressed New Orleans full time, will that city be able to support them long term? Not only did a lot of residents leave and never return after Katrina, so did a lot of businesses. It is yet to be seen if there will be a enough corporate sponsor dollars, local TV revenue, ticket sales, etc. in a city that was poor before being wiped out by Katrina to support this team. It's not like they have a lot of long time die hard local fans to draw on for support. They were only in NO for three seasons before Katrina forced their temporary relocation to OK. A lot of the people who remain, or have returned to, New Orleans have bigger issues to deal with than supporting a basketball team they barely know.



STOMP said:


> In his two years they've been right on the playoff bubble making it one year and just missing the other.


You sure about that. I'm positive NO/OK has missed the play-offs in both of Chris Paul's two seasons. In fact, they were 10th in the West in both years. 



STOMP said:


> Peja aside, their best/highest paid players have their prime years in front of them so they should continue to be playoff contenders (and making George money) until Paul's contract ends.


And other than Paul, their core is made up of overpriced players with limited games. Other than Paul, I don't see them getting that much better. But, I do see teams like Portland passing them eventually. The West is tough. Sure, Paul will likely continue to improve, Peja could come back from his injury and return once again be the player he was in Sacramento, Tyson Chandler could have a career year and actually average in double figures for the first time ever, multiple teams in front of them (the Lakers, Clippers and Warriors) could all falter, and they just MIGHT squeak into the play-offs, but it would take many things going their way all in one season. I think the more likely scenario is they continue to be a 9th or 10th place team in the West and eventually get passed by Portland. They will continue to pick in the 10th - 13th spot in the draft - high enough to get a player with potential, but not likely one to help them win right away - and continue to remain stuck in mediocrity.



STOMP said:


> As the old saying goes, it's not how much you make that matters it's how much you keep. Losing CP would likely cost GS much more in lost revenue then signing him to a fully maxed out deal would cost him in salary.


That REALLY depends on how well the financially challenged city of New Orleans is capable of supporting this franchise. I certainly don't think it's a given they will be profitable. And should signing CP to a max contract push them into luxury tax land, it will also cost him the benefit of his share of the Knicks subsidy... I mean his share of the luxury tax proceeds. George Shinn has historically been a cheap owner. I don't think he's the type to sit back and watch his team hemorage money - especially if they can't make the play-offs and the city if New Orleans isn't a viable long term market for an NBA franchise. 



STOMP said:


> But as I said before, dreams are free.


Yes, they are, and at this point the assumption that the people of New Orleans will be able to financially support an NBA team that is over the salary cap and potentially pushing the luxury tax threshold is a dream. As is the New Orleans Hornets making the play-offs in the next two years.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

We often hear how Portland is a small market team - and it's true, Portland is the 23 largest market in the country. However, consider this, New Orleans is the 54th largest market - and it is still struggling to recover from the effects of Hurricane Katrina. Portland is also blessed to have the richest owner in all of sports and one of the richest men in the world. George Shinn has a reputation as a cheap owner and can't afford to lose money on his basketball team the way Paul Allen can. He really needs the Hornets to make a profit to keep his ownership of the team financially viable.

Given this, and the fact that he prematurely overspent last summer on Tyson Chandler, Peja, Bobby Jackson, Rasual Butler and David West and he might be reluctant to offer Chris Paul the full allowable maximum contract with maximum yearly raises that Paul will deserve. If this happens, Paul may take offense and demand a sign and trade to a team with a wealthier, more generous owner - and a team that is on the rise and will hopefully be in the play-offs (or at least seriously contending for a play-off spot) two years from now.

While I think Canzano often just makes stuff up, this is one case where his baseless speculation may serve a purpose. If George Shinn offers CP an extension that is one penny less than the maximum allowable, it doesn't hurt for Paul and his agent to know there is another, more generous owner out there who would be more than happy to pay him the absolute maximum allowable under the CBA for the maximum allowable time period. Pritchard can't some out and say anything about a player under contract. He can't even hint that they are clearing cap space with the hope of signing Paul (or any other player by name). If he does so, he risks tampering charges and associated penalties. So, Canzano's speculation gets the word out to Paul and his agent that Portland is interested.

If Chris Paul doesn't sign an extension (for whatever reason), I expect one of Paul Allen's fanciest yachts will be anchored off the coast of Louisiana two summers from now and at 12:01am July 1, 2009, Mr. Chris Paul and his agent will be on a helicopter headed to a late dinner and meeting aboard that yacht. Yeah, I'm dreaming, but why not give Chris Paul a glimpse of what it would be like to play for an owner with the deepest pockets in sports rather than one with a reputation as a notorious tightwad and cheapskate who is constantly counting his pennies and watching the bottom line?

BNM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> You sure about that. I'm positive NO/OK has missed the play-offs in both of Chris Paul's two seasons. In fact, they were 10th in the West in both years.


It's not easy for a PG to single-handedly drag an injury-plagued team into the playoffs in his second year. This is the West, not the East.

If they had stayed healthy, they would have beaten out the Warriors for the 8th seed. If Julian Wright is at all ready to contribute, they should have a fighting chance this year, too.

I think you're making them out to be in this desperate, hellish situation, when in fact they're a clean bill-of-health away from making the playoffs. And if they do that, they'll probably get back there again the next year.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Samuel said:


> It's not easy for a PG to single-handedly drag an injury-plagued team into the playoffs in his second year. This is the West, not the East.


Agreed, that was my point. They haven't made the play-offs yet, and it's not going to be easy for them to do so in the West.



Samuel said:


> If they had stayed healthy, they would have beaten out the Warriors for the 8th seed. If Julian Wright is at all ready to contribute, they should have a fighting chance this year, too.


And if a frog had wings... Seriously, that's a lot of ifs. And even if Peja is healthy this year, will he be the same player he was before the injury?



Samuel said:


> I think you're making them out to be in this desperate, hellish situation, when in fact they're a clean bill-of-health away from making the playoffs. And if they do that, they'll probably get back there again the next year.


Not desperate and hellish, but they certainly have an uphill battle to make the play-offs in the West - and until they do, it's not a given that they will.

BNM


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Shinn knew that Paul would be due for an extension in 2009 when he signed those other guys. He's not going to be surprised, and it wouldn't make sense for him to pay those others and not Paul. Shinn may be cheap, but I'm sure he can read a calendar and understand simple business concepts.

I think the odds of the Hornets making the playoffs are a helluva lot better than the odds of Paul forcing his way out as a RFA. Has ANY max rookie done that with the current CBA? None that I know of. It's not impossible, but it seems to never happen.

If Canzano or anyone thinks KP's moves today are affected by the minute chance that Chris Paul will be a free agent, they're mistaken.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*IF* we create cap room in 2009, and *IF*we still have need for a player like CP, and *IF* the Hornets continue to be 1st Round and Out kinda team.........*THEN* we have a chance.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

STOMP said:


> In his two years they've been right on the playoff bubble making it one year and just missing the other.


No, that's wrong. Please check your facts, Paul never lead his team to the playoffs.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> You sure about that. I'm positive NO/OK has missed the play-offs in both of Chris Paul's two seasons. In fact, they were 10th in the West in both years.


oops my bad... for some reason I thought they'd made it his first year. None the less, they played games that mattered down the stretch and kept the fans coming. 



> And other than Paul, their core is made up of overpriced players with limited games. Other than Paul, I don't see them getting that much better. But, I do see teams like Portland passing them eventually.


Funny, I see them as a young team on the rise. I think Chandler and West (25 and 27 years old respectively when the season starts) compliment each other well as Bigs. Peja, Mason, and now Wright are a decent swing core but they could really use a quality 2. Lucky for them thats one of the easier positions to fill.



> The West is tough. Sure, Paul will likely continue to improve, Peja could come back from his injury and return once again be the player he was in Sacramento, Tyson Chandler could have a career year and actually average in double figures for the first time ever, multiple teams in front of them (the Lakers, Clippers and Warriors) could all falter, and they just MIGHT squeak into the play-offs, but it would take many things going their way all in one season. I think the more likely scenario is they continue to be a 9th or 10th place team in the West and eventually get passed by Portland. They will continue to pick in the 10th - 13th spot in the draft - high enough to get a player with potential, but not likely one to help them win right away - and continue to remain stuck in mediocrity.


Pretty melodramatic forecast there Boob. It's not like the Hornets have been injury free the last couple of years. Last season CP missed 18 games, David West 30, and Peja 69. Chandler was surprisingly healthy playing in 73 games. Somehow when you were mocking him you skipped over his 12.5 RBS per and 2+ blocks a game... dude was a beast the 2nd half of the season. I see them right there with the teams you mentioned, playing meaningful games late into the season, holding their fans attention. 



> That REALLY depends on how well the financially challenged city of New Orleans is capable of supporting this franchise. I certainly don't think it's a given they will be profitable. And should signing CP to a max contract push them into luxury tax land, it will also cost him the benefit of his share of the Knicks subsidy... I mean his share of the luxury tax proceeds. George Shinn has historically been a cheap owner. I don't think he's the type to sit back and watch his team hemorage money - especially if they can't make the play-offs and the city if New Orleans isn't a viable long term market for an NBA franchise.


I thought I made it pretty simple yet somehow my point was missed. No Chris Paul. No butts in seats. 

Little income + lots of salary = hemmoraging cash

If Paul's game and public reputation are anything like what they are today when he hits contract time, he's a golden ticket for an NBA owner. The straw that stirs the drink. No butts in seats also means no drinks sold, no parking revenue, and of course that the revenue from by far their biggest selling jersey would be gone. The poor ratings that a losing faceless team generates equates to much lower ad rates. In business, sometimes you have to spend money to make money and no way do the Hornets not recognise who makes their business go.

Hey guess who is the cover boy of their website/ticket sales campaign? http://www.nba.com/hornets/tickets/season_tickets_splash_mar07.html

Besides Peja's huge deal comes off the books just one year later. You're overstating how dire their position is.



> Yes, they are, and at this point the assumption that the people of New Orleans will be able to financially support an NBA team that is over the salary cap and potentially pushing the luxury tax threshold is a dream. As is the New Orleans Hornets making the play-offs in the next two years.


Now you're just being silly. Them making the playoffs this year is a realistic possibility... heck if you really think these two scenarios are comparable (playoffs and Paul leaving via FA), I'm not much of a betting man, but what sort of pie in the sky longshot odds do you want to offer me? On the other hand Chris Paul hitting the FA market is a far out fantasy that seemingly only you and Canzano think might happen... though Canzano is likely just stirring the pot to get a reaction.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> No, that's wrong. Please check your facts, Paul never lead his team to the playoffs.


get a life troll

STOMP


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

STOMP said:


> oops my bad... for some reason I thought they'd made it his first year. None the less, they played games that mattered down the stretch and kept the fans coming.


In different city. The last time they played a season in New Orleans they won 18 games.



STOMP said:


> Pretty melodramatic forecast there Boob. It's not like the Hornets have been injury free the last couple of years. Last season CP missed 18 games, David West 30, and Peja 69. Chandler was surprisingly healthy playing in 73 games. Somehow when you were mocking him you skipped over his 12.5 RBS per and 2+ blocks a game... dude was a beast the 2nd half of the season. I see them right there with the teams you mentioned, playing meaningful games late into the season, holding their fans attention.


Yes, Chandler was a beast on the boards and on defense - and they still didn't make the play-offs. Yes, they had injuries, but that's part of the game. They now have a roster full of guys with a history of injuries. There's no guarantee they will be healthy this year or next either. Call it melodramatic if you wish, but exactly which two teams do you see them overtaking to make the play-offs (assuming they don't get passed by anyone else - like Portland)? It's not like I guaranteed they'd miss the play-offs. I just said it was more likely they would continue to just miss out in the very tough Western Conference. 



STOMP said:


> Now you're just being silly. Them making the playoffs this year is a realistic possibility... heck if you really think these two scenarios are comparable (playoffs and Paul leaving via FA), I'm not much of a betting man, but what sort of pie in the sky longshot odds do you want to offer me? On the other hand Chris Paul hitting the FA market is a far out fantasy that seemingly only you and Canzano think might happen... though Canzano is likely just stirring the pot to get a reaction.


Now you're just putting words in my mouth to try to make a point. I've said over and over and over that the odds of Chris Paul being available are very slim - just not totally impossible. I never said I thought he'd be available (in fact, I said the opposite several times - that it's a long shot). I was just presenting a scenario where he MIGHT possibly be available. It's not a fantasy, just a very remote possibility and clearly stated as such.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> Shinn knew that Paul would be due for an extension in 2009 when he signed those other guys. He's not going to be surprised, and it wouldn't make sense for him to pay those others and not Paul. Shinn may be cheap, but I'm sure he can read a calendar and understand simple business concepts.


Yes, but when he pried open his wallet to sign those guys, I bet he thought they'd make the play-offs. So, far, his plan hasn't worked out so well. Yes, they had injuries, but that's part of the game. He now has a huge portion of his payroll tied up in a few players with a history of injuries - and a very talented young player who is going to want a max. contract extension. If they continue to miss the play-offs, George Shinn will be a very frustrated owner with, by far, the hugest payroll he's ever had. 

It's one thing for the Knicks to be over the cap, paying luxury tax and missing the play-offs. They can afford it. George Shinn can't - especially in a financially devastated, small market like New Orleans. This is a city that absolutely LOVES the Saints, but they still require a government subsidy to keep that team afloat. Something tells me the people of Louisiana won't be so willing to vote in favor of paying additional taxes to keep the Hornets, a team they barely know, in town.

Now, I'm not predicting this means Chris Paul will be available. I have acknowledged repeatedly it's a long shot. I'm just saying, given the market and the owner's history, there is a REMOTE chance he won't offer Paul the max. allowable contract with the max. allowable yearly raises and that MIGHT be enough to cause Paul to take offense and ask for a sign and trade. A slim possibility I admit, but not utterly impossible.

BNM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> And if a frog had wings... Seriously, that's a lot of ifs. And even if Peja is healthy this year, will he be the same player he was before the injury?


No, that's one if. If they're healthy this year, they'll make the playoffs. And Peja? He jacks up 3s for a living. That's all they need him to do.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Yes, but when he pried open his wallet to sign those guys, I bet he thought they'd make the play-offs. So, far, his plan hasn't worked out so well. Yes, they had injuries, but that's part of the game. He now has a huge portion of his payroll tied up in a few players with a history of injuries - and a very talented young player who is going to want a max. contract extension. If they continue to miss the play-offs, George Shinn will be a very frustrated owner with, by far, the hugest payroll he's ever had.
> 
> It's one thing for the Knicks to be over the cap, paying luxury tax and missing the play-offs. They can afford it. George Shinn can't - especially in a financially devastated, small market like New Orleans. This is a city that absolutely LOVES the Saints, but they still require a government subsidy to keep that team afloat. Something tells me the people of Louisiana won't be so willing to vote in favor of paying additional taxes to keep the Hornets, a team they barely know, in town.
> 
> ...


What Shinn spent on those other guys is a sunk cost. Like I think STOMP was saying, if he doesn't pay to keep his one real star in Paul, he'll actually end up losing more money. Even in NO, I'm betting the Hornets with Paul is worth a max salary more than they are without him, so despite losing money, it makes no sense not to keep him, assuming they aren't in lux tax range (which they probably won't be) and Paul hasn't demanded a trade, which he very likely won't since he knows the Hornets can pay him the most. I don't doubt that Shinn will try to move the Hornets, but that would only make the revenue difference between the team with or without Paul even larger.

And even if Paul did demand a trade and somehow make a plausible threat to take less money (which players almost never do), what kind of young assets will we have to offer Shinn to help him save money and start a rebuild? Unless it's Roy, LMA or Oden, we don't have and likely won't have anything.

I agree though. Not utterly impossible (until Paul eventually signs that extension and makes this all moot), but a very slim possibility.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

STOMP said:


> get a life troll
> 
> STOMP


Mighty hostile when we are incorrect aren't we?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Mighty hostile when we are incorrect aren't we?


not so much as I'm sick of your constant trolling. 

Check your PMs

STOMP


----------

